# Bump from rabies shot?



## Mandarin_Orange_Mandy (Aug 19, 2007)

My new Jack Russell Terrier that I just adopted has a bump around where her rabies shot was given. It is about the size of a quarter. The vet we went to said it was from the rabies shot. The women from Adopt-a-Pet has seen that type of thing on a dachshund and it went away after rubbing it for awhile. But she said she would have given the shot further back on her. It is on the right side of her spine about 2 inches away from the tail. It seems to be getting a little flatter after rubbing it for a few days. Also when she poops her rectum comes out a quarter of an inch. We got medicine for that and now it is all gone but it is still happening. Any ideas what I should do?

EDIT: She got spayed 2 weeks ago and the vets think the rectum is coming out because of stress and food change.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

One of my cats gets a lump from the rabies vaccination, which goes away in about 2-4 weeks. Some have a reaction to it that causes swelling. I get a similar lump on my arm for 2 weeks after my depo provera shot.

When in doubt, though, it's best to have any abnormalities checked by your vet, and if not satisfied, it never hurts to get a second opinion.


----------



## Mandarin_Orange_Mandy (Aug 19, 2007)

She got her rabies shot 4 weeks ago. I looked some stuff about it and there was a dog that had a lump for a year.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

When I give rabies shots at work a lot of the animals have a bump after, but most go away within a few minutes.

Honestly if its been 4 weeks I'd at least give your vet a call and make sure this is okay. A serious reaction would usually have been more than one bump along with other symptoms, but a bump for four weeks is kind of odd although it may well be nothing. I'd call or make an appt.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

It is a reaction to the vaccine and would have happened no matter where the shot was given. Keep an eye on it, if it doesn't go away in a couple of weeks, have the vet do an aspiration for fluid to be sure it's not turning into a more serious problem.


----------



## Mandarin_Orange_Mandy (Aug 19, 2007)

We know the brand of the vaccine so they can't give that to her again. I will keep watching it. It seems to be getting better. Any ideas about her rectum coming out?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

No, Sorry


----------



## heavyjay (Aug 16, 2007)

Mandarin_Orange_Mandy said:


> We know the brand of the vaccine so they can't give that to her again. I will keep watching it. It seems to be getting better. Any ideas about her rectum coming out?


If it won't stop prolapsing after treatment with medication, the vet might need to suture it in place.


----------

